# What is up with the armrest?!



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

lift up on the latch as if to open it and it should just slide forward. It tends to gradually slide back over time. 
Get used to it.


----------



## 7STW (Mar 30, 2011)

*Arm rest*

It's a crappy design IMHO.Should have detents to keep it in place unless you deliberately move or reposition it.And more padding would also be nice


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

7STW said:


> It's a crappy design IMHO.Should have detents to keep it in place unless you deliberately move or reposition it.And more padding would also be nice


 
I agree 100%....I wish it would lock forward, that's its most useful position.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

*this is an aftermarket opportunity guaranteed..*

i for one would jump on an aftermarket 'add on' armrest..which not only locked but was a decent size...something that could attach on to it...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My car adds an extra issue. The parking brake won't set firmly when the armrest is in the forward position. The handle hits the rest before the brakes get tight. I've already rolled a couple of times when I pushed down the clutch to start the car even though I had the brake handle up as far as it would go.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> My car adds an extra issue. The parking brake won't set firmly when the armrest is in the forward position. The handle hits the rest before the brakes get tight. I've already rolled a couple of times when I pushed down the clutch to start the car even though I had the brake handle up as far as it would go.


Which is prob why they designed it to slide back easily.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like you should adjust those brakes, the handbrake shouldn't come up that high.
I noticed my handbrake is crap aswell, will throw it on the hoist and adjust it when I get a spare minute.

I didn't realise the armrest moved, keep finding new stuff with this car. I love it


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

ben.will.mill said:


> lift up on the latch as if to open it and it should just slide forward. It tends to gradually slide back over time.
> Get used to it.


x2 :signs015:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I fabricated the following and wedged it underneath the arm rest between the latch which keeps it from sliding and will allow you to open the compartment by pressing up on the wood. Note that the ruler is in cm (3").
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/821/81394442.jpg


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

I am still interested to see how exactly you guys are sitting in your vehicles. I have _tried_ to push the armrest back with my elbow while driving, and while I can do it, it's not that easy... in my car anyway. I'm envisioning you all with backwards baseball caps and an overexaggerated Detroit lean......


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> I am still interested to see how exactly you guys are sitting in your vehicles. I have _tried_ to push the armrest back with my elbow while driving, and while I can do it, it's not that easy... in my car anyway. I'm envisioning you all with backwards baseball caps and an overexaggerated Detroit lean......


How long until we see a Cruze "donk"?


----------



## steadylaughing (Apr 30, 2011)

Honestly, this is the one thing holding me back about buying a Cruze. I like everything else about the car but I know I won't be happy if I'm uncomfortable while driving because of the armrest. It's just one of those things that I think would bother me.

I thought I read here that the armrest locks in the forward position in 2012 models but I haven't heard anything about it from someone who has a 2012.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> I am still interested to see how exactly you guys are sitting in your vehicles. I have _tried_ to push the armrest back with my elbow while driving, and while I can do it, it's not that easy... in my car anyway. I'm envisioning you all with backwards baseball caps and an overexaggerated Detroit lean......


I didn't know it was possible to "overexaggerate" the Detroit lean. LMAO! :lol:


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I have no issues with it sliding back. It is to "rest your arm" not to lean on it and rest your body. That means you're leaning on your left and that's bad for your back. Sit up straight.


----------



## svenster (May 17, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> I have no issues with it sliding back. It is to "rest your arm" not to lean on it and rest your body. That means you're leaning on your left and that's bad for your back. Sit up straight.


Haha! Yes Mom!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> Sounds like you should adjust those brakes, the handbrake shouldn't come up that high.
> I noticed my handbrake is crap aswell, will throw it on the hoist and adjust it when I get a spare minute.
> 
> I didn't realise the armrest moved, keep finding new stuff with this car. I love it


The rear brakes on this car are adjusted from the factory not to touch the drums. It reduces friction and improves mpg.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> I have no issues with it sliding back. It is to "rest your arm" not to lean on it and rest your body. That means you're leaning on your left and that's bad for your back. Sit up straight.


I can't imagine someone actually leaning while driving a manual, seems very uncomfortable.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

thevoid said:


> How long until we see a Cruze "donk"?


When you say "Cruze Donk" imagine something like this:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Actually, this is more like it, lol:


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Boats, You just made me very sad.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Mack thinks its a great armrest*

Well he finds it just right


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> Sounds like you should adjust those brakes, the handbrake shouldn't come up that high.
> I noticed my handbrake is crap aswell, will throw it on the hoist and adjust it when I get a spare minute.
> 
> I didn't realise the armrest moved, keep finding new stuff with this car. I love it


I heard that they fixed the design for 2012 model, it’s that true? Regarding the parking brake, it is a mess! No adjustments at all to the cable! I got the manual and they are saying “self adjusting”. I’ll check inside the brake (drum), it may be an adjuster there. Please let me know if you find another way…


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahahha nice pic boats,
I hate my armrest, and yes....I do have the detroit lean. lol.
I just pretend its not there so it doesnt piss me off anymore + Ive started to drive with my left hand every since I got a Cruze Compromises people


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> ]I didn't realise the armrest moved, keep finding new stuff with this car. I love it


x2, I just checked, I had no idea it did that!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like you need to have to adjust your parking brake. If you have drum brakes in the back, try backing up. That should adjust the drum brakes(ergo your parking brake.)


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Just picked up my 2012 eco today, and guess what??? I've got the same issue. 
I drove it a little more than 100 miles today (dealer was 40 miles away) and i pulled the armrest out a dozen times already. I'm like you guys, we need a fix.
And , NO, i don't lean


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

steadylaughing said:


> Honestly, this is the one thing holding me back about buying a Cruze. I like everything else about the car but I know I won't be happy if I'm uncomfortable while driving because of the armrest. It's just one of those things that I think would bother me.
> 
> I thought I read here that the armrest locks in the forward position in 2012 models but I haven't heard anything about it from someone who has a 2012.


I can confirm that the 2012 models do NOT lock forward. I have tried mine out already as I read early on that 2012 would have locking armrest.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> ahahha nice pic boats,
> I hate my armrest, and yes....I do have the detroit lean. lol.
> I just pretend its not there so it doesnt piss me off anymore + Ive started to drive with my left hand every since I got a Cruze Compromises people


I drive left-hand now too!


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Actually, this is more like it, lol:



Prepare the shotguns....
_ :blowup:
:shoot:

or maybe something more heavy duty is warranted... :tank:


----------



## robert4380 (Jul 9, 2011)

*2012 arm rest is the same as 2011...*

Hello all,

I can confirm that the arm rest in the 2012 Cruze is the same as in the 2011 models. I just looked at a 2012 Cruze LS with a manual transmission, and when the arm rest is fully extended forward it slid backward just as easily as in the 2011s. I heard from various sources around the web, especially the leaked 2012 order guide, that for 2012 this was going to be fixed, but apparently as of yet it has not been. 

Just in running the shift knob through the different gears, resting my elbow on the arm rest from time to time, it began to slide back quite easily. That's just dumb.


----------

